# Prime Kabuto vs Juubito



## joshhookway (Aug 7, 2013)

Knowledge: Full for Kabuto, none for Juubito
Restrictions: none
Location: Sannin field
SOM: IC Kabuto, Bloodlust Brain dead Juubito
Distance: 100m

Kabuto starts in SM and all his edos.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Since this is bloodlust Juubito, I assume he can't negate the Edo's regeneration capacity, right?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2013)

Obito would still rush across the field and cave Kabuto's head in before any Edo could realistically react to him. KCM Minato barely managed.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Kabuto has sage sensing. He's not getting hit. He paralyzes Juubito with dragon light attack. Since he has Nagato, he might as well just steal Juubito's soul. Heck, even Itachi can totsuka Juubito.


----------



## blk (Aug 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Obito would still rush across the field and cave Kabuto's head in before any Edo could realistically react to him. KCM Minato barely managed.



Not happening with a starting distance of 100 meters.
While a no-knowledge and brain-dead Juubito blindly rush towards Kabuto, the latter (thanks to full knowledge) uses Tayuya's Senjutsu powered genjutsu and paralyses this animal-like enemy; then he decapitates him with a Senjutsu powered chakra scalpel.

I understand the hype and all, but let's be real and not be carried away by it: Juubito is not as strong as many people claim.


----------



## Chad (Aug 8, 2013)

Juubito is still vulnerable to Izanami no asspull.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2013)

blk said:


> I understand the hype and all, but let's be real and not be carried away by it: Juubito is not as strong as many people claim.



Stronger than Hashirama by self admittance. And by the way, Hashirama's _Senjutsu_ gate slam did absolutely nothing, and those things could hold down the Ten-Tails. Obito runs across the field, 100 meters or 500 meters, and separates Kabuto into four pieces with Chakra arms.

And the viewpoint that Kabuto could hold the power of the Juubi with Flute Genjutsu is retarded. Sorry, but come one man. Don't say dumb shit. The placement of Obito is beyond that of the 10-Tails, and even it could obliterate Kabuto and his army with one tailed beast bomb.


----------



## Shinryu (Aug 8, 2013)

Prime Kabuto?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

iJutsu said:


> Kabuto has sage sensing. He's not getting hit. He paralyzes Juubito with dragon light attack. Since he has Nagato, he might as well just steal Juubito's soul. *Heck, even Itachi can totsuka Juubito.*




How about you stop posting?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 8, 2013)

Juubito stomps. Lol @ flute genjutsu doing anything to Juubito, when Itachi and Sasuke broke out.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 8, 2013)

Itachi was able to put up Susano'O long enough until the effects of the White Rage Technique disappeared. Juubito broke through Hashirama's sealing methods, survived Madara's control, survived multiple hits from Rasengan and Raikiri and still sealed the Juubi inside him and you think the technique will hold him back?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Itachi was able to put up Susano'O long enough until the effects of the White Rage Technique disappeared. Juubito broke through Hashirama's sealing methods, survived Madara's control, survived multiple hits from Rasengan and Raikiri and still sealed the Juubi inside him and you think the technique will hold him back?



If you're responding to me, why don't you read my post again.

If you're not, yeah I completely agree with you  blk thinks tayuya genjutsu can stop Juubito


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 8, 2013)

I find it difficult to believe Kabuto gets the time to spit out Tayuya from his stomach, and play the flute before he's outright destroyed.

Moreover, what the fuck does Kabuto do if the Genjutsu succeeds? Half of Obito's body is durable, regenerative Zetsu flesh and the entire body is covered in Juubi skin. Any injury is sure to be healed by the Juubi's flesh and the dude already survived Raikiri through the chest. 

Jubito sensed Amaterasu building up before it released. Do you honestly think Tayuya's flute will connect and disturb the chakra flow before he picks up on the fact it's a Genjutsu?

The most obvious objection would be the fact that a man who has Zetsu DNA (Hashirama), advanced Genjutsu knowledge and control, who's inflated with the power of all 9 bijuu would not be taken under by a Senjutsu (which the Juubi owns) based Genjutsu.


----------



## LordSnow (Aug 8, 2013)

iJutsu said:


> Kabuto has sage sensing. He's not getting hit. He paralyzes Juubito with dragon light attack. Since he has Nagato, he might as well just steal Juubito's soul. Heck, even Itachi can totsuka Juubito.



I facepalmed so hard that Naruto became a well written manga

In what universe does Kabuto survive Juubito? Just please expalin that to me. How does he survive the guy who's playing with highest tier ninjas and lolz at them?

Just....stop.


----------



## blk (Aug 8, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Stronger than Hashirama by self admittance. And by the way, Hashirama's _Senjutsu_ gate slam did absolutely nothing, and those things could hold down the Ten-Tails. Obito runs across the field, 100 meters or 500 meters, and separates Kabuto into four pieces with Chakra arms.
> 
> And the viewpoint that Kabuto could hold the power of the Juubi with Flute Genjutsu is retarded. Sorry, but come one man. Don't say dumb shit. The placement of Obito is beyond that of the 10-Tails, and even it could obliterate Kabuto and his army with one tailed beast bomb.



Maybe the Senjutsu gates didn't hit him strong enough, or maybe those gates weren't even a Senjutsu.

If you think that what i claimed is ridicolous, that's fine, since i understand that Kishi would most likely make Juubito stomp SM Kabuto; so by portrayal you are probably correct.
However, in this last chapter you can clearly see an SM Rasengan damaging Juubito's skin and making him bleed.
So, by feats, i don't see too much problems with my reasoning; both validity and soundness are met.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Aug 8, 2013)

Juubito would destroy Kabuto so fast its not even funny


----------



## Rocky (Aug 9, 2013)

blk said:


> Maybe the Senjutsu gates didn't hit him strong enough, or maybe those gates weren't even a Senjutsu.



_Senpou: Myoujinmon_ is Senjutsu. 

That big ass gate hit Obito pretty hard. He just tanked it because you know, he has the power of the Juubi.



> If you think that what i claimed is ridicolous, that's fine, since i understand that Kishi would most likely make Juubito stomp SM Kabuto; so by portrayal you are probably correct.



Step in the right direction. 



> However, in this last chapter you can clearly see an SM Rasengan damaging Juubito's skin and making him bleed.
> So, by feats, i don't see too much problems with my reasoning; both validity and soundness are met.



Kakashi made Base Obito bleed with a punch, so I suppose it's "valid and sound" that all people with fists can defeat Rinnegan Obito, right?

Wrong.

Obito evaporates Kabuto with the black matter, or tears him limb from limb with Chakra arms. It's not even a fight.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 9, 2013)

Kinda funny how people thing anyone with sage mode > juubito amirite? Anyway he blitzes his head off


----------



## Hunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Senjutsu should work, but Kabuto gets blitzed so fast it's not even funny.
I don't think Kabuto is on the same level of speed as Tobirama.

Naruto wouldn't be able to pull off that technique if it wasn't for Tobirama.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> If you're responding to me, why don't you read my post again.
> 
> If you're not, yeah I completely agree with you  blk thinks tayuya genjutsu can stop Juubito


I am not talking about you.


----------



## Ersa (Aug 9, 2013)

This is a damn joke.

Just because senjutsu works on Juubito doesn't mean suddenly high tiers can take down what is essentially the closest thing to Rikudo Sennin himself. Chichi has needles, doesn't mean she can take down Goku.  Obito lets him summon his Edo Army, tanks each and every one of their attacks, breaks Kabuto's silly genjutsu and shoots one continent level Bijuudama at them, tanks the explosion and walks away. 

Good game.


----------



## kakashibeast (Aug 11, 2013)

the strongest SM user Hashirama admitted inferiority to Juubito who s a weaker version of Rikudobito . Obito stomps to oblivion


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 15, 2013)

Gin Ichimaru said:


> Juubito stomps. Lol @ flute genjutsu doing anything to Juubito, when Itachi and Sasuke broke out.



Itachi and Sasuke both got caught and had to help each other break it.


Alot of people are underestimating Kabuto here. He has every edo he summoned and full knowledge.


----------



## Sans (Aug 16, 2013)

Full knowledge allows Kabuto to realise how absolutely fucked he is.


----------



## Neruc (Aug 16, 2013)

Juubito one shots

And now for something completely unrelated


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2013)

Juubito stomps...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 16, 2013)

Itachi solos


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Kabuto doesnt stand a chance. Your logic does not apply to Juubito 

If Juubito is weak to Genjutsu why hasn't Kurenai solo'd yet?


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a good match up.

Jyuubito- Has shown no great intelligence feats nor any superb speed feats.

Kabuto has SM can kill Jyuubito, Sage sensing, healing, and edos(what edos exactly?)I am giving Kabuto: Nagato, Itachi, and Madara.

Kabuto wins via multiple ways.

Kabuto 6/10. Its about even but with versatility, sensing, healing, intelligence I would say Kabuto edges out a victory.

If he has every Edo Kabuto 10/10 no diff.


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 16, 2013)

Kabuto has every edo he's summoned on the field at once.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Aug 17, 2013)

well if kabuto revives nagato for soul rip or itachi for totsuka thenhe obviously wins but if otherwise he done for. im pretty sure if he summoned madara, madara would still fail


----------



## Ersa (Aug 17, 2013)

Obito nukes.

None of them of surviving a Edo-regeneration bypassing country level Bijuudama.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Aug 17, 2013)

You don't want to be at the receiving end of a bloodlusted Obito in a 1v1. Kabuto gets blitzed hard.


----------



## Alita (Aug 17, 2013)

Kabuto gets raped hard.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Aug 17, 2013)

How is Kabuto even lasting 5 seconds in this battle

Juubito holding his own aganist 4 Hokages and 2 main characters?


----------

